# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  كيكة بنية بالكريمة الباردة

## شذى الزهراء

المقاديرر..
1علبة كيك بيتي كروكر(بني)
2علبة قشطة
2كريم كراميل +4اكياس دريم ويب
2علبة حليب ابو علم او 2كاس حليب سائل عادي
2شوكلاتة للزينة
الطريقة
اعملي الكيكة بطريقتها المعروفة
حطي الكريم كراميل +الحليب+القشطة+الدريم ويب في خلاط العصير لين ينخلط زين
الحين بعد مانضجت الكيكة وبردت جيبي صينية زجاجية او اكواب خاصة بالحلويات
فتتي الكيكة زين وحطي طبقة من الكيك وصبي فوقها طبقة من الخليط بعدين طبقة
من الكيك بعدين طبقة من الخليط وابشري فوقها بعض الشوكلاتة وضعيها بالثلاجة لين تبرد وتتماسك
وبالهنا والعافية على قلوبكم..
بصراحة امممممممم
لديدة وايد بس حالية وايد
جرابوا ترى بتخسرواااا :embarrest:

----------


## واحد فاضي

زي ما قلتي خيتي .........لذيذه وااااااااااااايد 

بس حااااااااااااااااااليه مرررررررررررره 
وفيها حليب وااااااااااااااااااايد
تسلم الأيادي خيتي شذى الزهراء

----------


## فرح

مشكوووره حبيبتي شـــــــــذى
ع الوصفه الشهيه 
انا طريقتي تختلف اشويه 
انشاء الله اجرب طريقتك 
وادعي لك بالتوفيق 
يعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا جديدك 
اجمل الامنيااات لك بالتوفيق
دمت بخير

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*مشكوووووووره قلبوووو شذى ..*

*وتسلم ايدينك عالوصفه الحلوووة* 

*تحيـاتــــــي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

واحد فاضي ..فرح ..اميرة باحساسي ...

مشكورين على المرور الحلووو لاعدمناه ..

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ورانا رمضان لازم نسوي شي* 
*اسويها شوراي غير فااضيه* 
*تسلمين اختي ع الطريقه*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الضحة البريئة ..تسلمي على المرور الحلوو ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بإنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## ام الحلوين

*وصفتش خيتو قريبه واجدمن وصفتي لكن بدل الحليب السائل استخدم حليب نيدو* 

*مشكوره خيتو الله يعطيش الف عافيه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

شبكة الناصرة ..ام الحلوين ..

اشكر مروركم الحلووو ...

----------

